# First Hits in the Park



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey, I'm just kinda wondering what kind of tricks you can do, stuff you can hit, when you started hitting them, how many days/years have you been riding park? And what kind of board do you have?

I'm 12 turning 13 in May. I've only been riding in a park for about 14 time and only been up 23 overall. I can 360 off small jumps, tweaked methods, 180, and most grabs. I can hit the Large kickers ( 20 and 30 foot), just learning handrails. On boxes I can cab 180 to tail press, boardslide, lipslipe, 50-50, 5-0. Can you guys give me some feedback as for how I'm doing? I have an old Sims 133, Rome 390 bindings (2009), and 2008 DC Phase boots but I just ordered a new Capita Scaremaster 144.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

as long as you're having fun and not being stupid/getting hurt you're doing great. progression is a personal thing and there's no universal meter for it IMO. have fun, try to improve every time and don't get wrecked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

OK cool.
Noob quiestion, waht does IMO mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> OK cool.
> Noob quiestion, waht does IMO mean


In My Opinion


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> OK cool.
> Noob quiestion, waht does IMO mean


Hey, it's actually refreshing to hear a kid almost 13 years old not know about terms like IMO.

That probably means you're doing cool things outside (like snowboarding) rather than spending all of your time either online gaming or IMing your friends. (However, posting to this forum is a GOOD use of your time. Didn't want to sound too much like a hypocrite)

:thumbsup: to you and keep up the snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Young brother... You are 12 and going strong! You have a lot of time to tune your skills... just dont force it and reck yourself. Not to scare anyone... but last year a 16 yr. old died (Broke his neck on a jump). So be careful, wear a helmet at the park, especially while learning! Only take a bad hit on a rail or otherwise to ruin you for good.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

There's IMO , and I see IMHO a lot too - does this mean in my honest opinion, or in my humble opinion ??? Always wondered that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

SB4L said:


> There's IMO , and I see IMHO a lot too - does this mean in my honest opinion, or in my humble opinion ??? Always wondered that.


imho - in my humble opinion

just started this year. can do really basic grabs, bs 180s, and 50/50 on boxes lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like your doing really well. I started to hit the park this year. Can hit boxes and working on the smaller rails. Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

SICK dude, when i was 12 is was still trying to land a kickflip my skateboard!! that some serious skills. 
you would def be one of the better riders under 15 if you came shredding in europe !!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Man I just turned 25 and I can't even grab my board. I just learned 50-50s. You have it pretty good, kid.

Sucks that when you get older, there's a lot more to risk, so breaking bones is a lot bigger deal at that age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

not to sound like a dick but at 13 and having riden 14 times i doubt you can conistently stomp all that stuff. And it kinda sounds like you are trying to brag.

just my opinion though.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

dave1billion said:


> Hey, it's actually refreshing to hear a kid almost 13 years old not know about terms like IMO.
> 
> That probably means you're doing cool things outside (like snowboarding) rather than spending all of your time either online gaming or IMing your friends. (However, posting to this forum is a GOOD use of your time. Didn't want to sound too much like a hypocrite)
> 
> :thumbsup: to you and keep up the snowboarding.


well now doesn't that make me feel like shit, thanks...


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

MadBomber53045 said:


> well now doesn't that make me feel like shit, thanks...


From your profile you spend LOTS of time away from the computer.

Wasn't a reflection on you at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

MadRopes said:


> not to sound like a dick but at 13 and having riden 14 times i doubt you can conistently stomp all that stuff. And it kinda sounds like you are trying to brag.
> 
> just my opinion though.


ya i guess how that could have sounded like that, sorry. and I've been about 22 not 14 and I can't stomp my 360's good, there pretty sketchy.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

dave1billion said:


> From your profile you spend LOTS of time away from the computer.
> 
> Wasn't a reflection on you at all.




:laugh: only teasing, and yea i do. as a matter of fact, i just got back from a car accident.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is it just me or is anybody more impressed hes 13 and doeznt tipe like dis on dah inturnetz?  Maybe there is hope for the english language...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been snowboarding for 1 and a 1/2 months, and been up the mountain about 10-12 times. In the park maybe 4 times, i can 50-50 ride on fun boxes, and rainbow boxes and the ones that go upwards at the end, and I can do 50-50 on boxes that you need to go of a jump to get on to. For jumps i can just pop ollies off the small ones in the park. Today I bruised my tail bone really bad so i wont be able to snowboard for a few days. Next time I go I want to learn board slides, and riding switch so that i can start doing 180's off jumps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

when doing spins do you land on an edge or jumps in general? Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I land flat and then immediatley go on to one of my edges.


----------

